# New betta, yet again!



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its the bloodworms story again.. Buying bloodworms, end up with fish -__-
I actually wasn't going to get him because I was totally broke and a cheque hadn't been credited yet but I went to the atm and the money was there! decided it was a sign. XD
So this is the boy, he's sorta steel blue with a bit of aqua and gold in his fins, either SD or HM.. I think the red in there is going to grow . 
He's in 1/2 gal QT right now for ratty fins but he's a peppy handsome guy! Likes flaring at cameras XD
Peetchaaas!!
(Ignore otakuness in background)





























He's already learned the I'm so cute feed me face X3


























Mao's first bubble nest just for kicks. 

The photo that was not to be  He was flaring at the cam XD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awawaw, he's cute fighter! Name him Babycakes! Or Flan


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

cutey! I think he'll end up with a lot more red in his fins as well


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

He's very pretty. He looks a little bit like a peppermint. Sweet boy.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

What a cutie <3 I love steels.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

he is awesome


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Love him!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!  He's my second steel although he's less steely than Sterling. And he has puckery lips  I'm putting up update pics of some of the other boys in another thread. I'll link it when I'm done. 
Btw Diablo, Babycakes whaaa? XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's really cute. :3 I love the chocolatey tint to his fins. 

If you need names, Callum, Caleb, Lex and Oliver or Ollie come to mind.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, Babycakes. It's an awesome name


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the names you guys but I'm waiting for his personality o show a bit before I name him.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Name him Floof. The male version of floofi...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*slappity slap slap* No! XD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Floorferella? That works


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to hunt you guys down and nerf you!! STOP!! DX


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm smart enough not to suggest names. -_- He's beautiful, I wonder how much red he'll have? And Mao's bubblenest is very nice.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

pretty :-D:-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He made a mega bubblenest this morning! >w< <3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Mao did or the new guy did? Confused! Ah, but I'm always bordering on confused, it's a normal state of existence for me.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The new guy and Mao apparently


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yuppers, that cleared things up for me. >.< Ah well, who cares, a bubblenest is awesome no matter who builds it!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just checked, they all have nests this morning  Synchronised bubble building!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: That's amazing. Only one I have nesting right now is Sherman and it's barely big enough to hide him when he floats under it. Although he seems to think he's totally hidden . . . I'm so glad all your guys are doing so well. Yay for happy bettas!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Diablo has a bubblenest going in his tank  Synchronized Bubble Building, hrmmm


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay! The new guy has made his 1/4th of an inch thick -__- I wonder if he can get air lol!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess the bubbles have air in them :/ my dad called with news of a fishtank. If he doesn't even ask, I be mad :I


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Yay! The new guy has made his 1/4th of an inch thick -__- I wonder if he can get air lol!


You measured it? :lol: You are a true betta momma.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I have a lot of time on my hands XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And what better way to spend it than measuring betta bubblenests.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

So true! And buying balls of algae wrongly called moss XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Now you have to post a pic of MoMo.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Will do! He's in a red ice cream container right now, looks like Christmas XD
He has 2-3 small white spots.. Any ideas?  Moss columnaris? XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

QT him and make sure no other moss balls will be affected. Start dechlorinated water treatment ASAP.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! He's in QT now! But d'oh I forgot the dechlorinator.. I read that I should kep him in normal tap water for a few days and then dechlorinated.. :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I think tap water is fine. I think it kills off any nasties he might be carrying. I mean, I water my bamboo plants with just plain tap water and they're fine. Or they were until I forgot to water them for a month. Now they're uhm, not fine.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

:/ I feel bad for your plants XD I'm loading pics! New guy was flaring today, got some of those too!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

>.< I feel bad for my plants too. I was so busy keeping my fishies alive and healthy, I forgot all about them. Can't wait for the flaring pics!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Flare!*



























Feisty guy eh?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

OOh he's so pretty :>


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Neil!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

His tail says delta/halfmoon, his dorsal says crowntail. His flare says "I got attitude, dude!"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe! He has a catch line now  I wonder if his dorsal is just tattered? he has a big tear in his anal fin D:


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Aw, maybe he has Det and CT genes? And he is totally a Babycakes


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He is not! Stop saying tht! He needs a manly name like Lance or Bruce or Marlboro lol!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Name him Corona! After the beer, he's sorta beer colored, a little?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Corona is a gross beer  If I name him after beer, it would be Tuborg, Tusker, Cobra (I kid you not) or Foster


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Come on, Cobra is the only beer that would make a good name on there! Name him Heiniken, or.........Bud Light?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cobra sounds like a GI Joe villain!! DX
I think I'm going to ditch the beer.. How about wine? Shiraz? 
Or is that champy?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Name him Champagne! I'm not good with wines XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Meh.. We'll see


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay, I win! HA!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

No! What? No! I didn't agree to anything.. D:


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just joking fighter


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know :roll:


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

By that I mean I was joking about joking. I WIN!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*headdesk* Stop already lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Children, children, do I have to separate you? XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heehee not unless he starts poking me or something XD


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He has such beautiful colors! I love him


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks LBF! <3


----------

